# Boot Manager



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has used Boot Manager for the D2 yet? I would love to hear how it has or hasn't worked.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Check in the forums on Init 2 Winit's website, they released a d2/dx version.
Wondering if D2 support means D2G as well.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am using it on my D2 had it for almost a week now.. i love using it..thanks Ace for the ports


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Didn't recognize Miui as a 2nd init rom, so I never got it going. Refunded for now, will probably try again when I get more time.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

"D2user said:


> Didn't recognize Miui as a 2nd init rom, so I never got it going. Refunded for now, will probably try again when I get more time.


MIUI IS defently a second init-, but for me I had no issues with boot manager. I use CM7GB as my phone rom, MIUI is my phone rom. Yeah u can get the issue of a rom no t loading the first time. Cross my fingers never happen to me. But another suggestion if u r willing to try boot manager again, try CM7 as phone rom and if u got a nanadroid- backup of MIUI as a stand alone rom. U can reload a nanadroid- in boot manager as a SD slot rom. It works good did that with OMFGB.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

am I correct in assuming that any and all roms used with Boot Manager need to be on the same kernel?


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

"Blunderbuss said:


> am I correct in assuming that any and all roms used with Boot Manager need to be on the same kernel?


Yes..that's correct


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

It's pretty awesome. I'm one of the beta testers using it on a d2


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone who has this working tell me where I'm going wrong. All my attempts at booting a secondary rom end in my phone being stuck at the moto logo. Have tried starting with CM7GB 1006 and liquid 3.0 and both have produced the same results.

+ Open boot manager
+ Allow root
+ Accept the disclaimers
+ Click Setup Phone Rom
+ Click Install zips and select a rom for sdcard slot 1
+ Wipe system, data, and cache for rom slot (selected check boxes)
+ Boot rom slot 1
+ ...... Stuck at moto logo

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Zebrah3ed, everything sounds right on. I have another way u can try to install the rom- u want to be a slot rom- install as regular a standalone rom- with cwm

Once it boots and runs make nandroid backup in cwm. Once u got that all done. Go back to recovery and find the phone rom update and install that zip. Reboot

It will boot. Let it boot all the way nd go back to boot manager app and go to manage rom slots. In there choose restore nandroid to slot rom. And find your nandroid back up of the rom u wanted. Let it do its thing. Nd boot it up. Should work. Good Luck


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

What is your phone rom? How long have you waited at the m screen? Your phone rom needs to be a 2nd-init rom, not stock. I have RevNumbers latest build as my phone rom and have latest miui, liquid 3.0, other cm builds on my sdcard. It also takes longer at the m screen because it hasta mount the sdcard and img's which takes longer than mounting internal partitions


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

"foxdog said:


> What is your phone rom? How long have you waited at the m screen? Your phone rom needs to be a 2nd-init rom, not stock. I have RevNumbers latest build as my phone rom and have latest miui, liquid 3.0, other cm builds on my sdcard. It also takes longer at the m screen because it hasta mount the sdcard and img's which takes longer than mounting internal partitions


Phone rom was revs 1006 cm7 and also liquid 3.0, tried both. Let it sit at the moto logo for 30 minutes the last time as a last ditch effort to get it working. The roms I tried are miui, liquid and cm7. I know this app works I just can't get it to like my phone.


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

"skiwong20 said:


> Hey Zebrah3ed, everything sounds right on. I have another way u can try to install the rom- u want to be a slot rom- install as regular a standalone rom- with cwm
> 
> Once it boots and runs make nandroid backup in cwm. Once u got that all done. Go back to recovery and find the phone rom update and install that zip. Reboot
> 
> It will boot. Let it boot all the way nd go back to boot manager app and go to manage rom slots. In there choose restore nandroid to slot rom. And find your nandroid back up of the rom u wanted. Let it do its thing. Nd boot it up. Should work. Good Luck


Thank you for a possible solution will try that tomorrow after work, if all esle fails.


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

You did pay for it right? Not trying to be an ass or anything by asking that. The dev told me that every version has been pirated but none of them work. Their security works very well and the app WILL NOT work if you didn't pay for it.

Edit: each rom hasta have gapps and you hafta log onto your gmail account that you bought the a app with for it to work, even on sdcard roms. what I do is uncheck "keep this device backed up" option when logging into a sdcard rom to prevent it from auto downloading all my apps and settings.


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

"foxdog said:


> You did pay for it right? Not trying to be an ass or anything by asking that. The dev told me that every version has been pirated but none of them work. Their security works very well and the app WILL NOT work if you didn't pay for it.
> 
> Edit: each rom hasta have gapps and you hafta log onto your gmail account that you bought the a app with for it to work, even on sdcard roms. what I do is uncheck "keep this device backed up" option when logging into a sdcard rom to prevent it from auto downloading all my apps and settings.


Thank you for trying to help. The gmail login thing doesn't apply to my situation not even being able to get past the moto logo.

I DO NOT STEAL. being accused of wrong doing for no reason except I can't setup the app to work from my phone is infuriating.


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

zibrah3ed said:


> Thank you for trying to help. The gmail login thing doesn't apply to my situation not even being able to get past the moto logo.
> 
> I DO NOT STEAL. being accused of wrong doing for no reason except I can't setup the app to work from my phone is infuriating.


I'm sorry. I didn't mean to offend you or anything. I asked because I was trying to help someone on a different thread and it turned it that he had got the app from someone and hadn't payed for it...

Have you tried uninstalling, rebooting and reinstalling the app? Sometimes it has issues downloading the binaries that makes it work.


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

"foxdog said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to offend you or anything. I asked because I was trying to help someone on a different thread and it turned it that he had got the app from someone and hadn't payed for it...
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling, rebooting and reinstalling the app? Sometimes it has issues downloading the binaries that makes it work.


Not a problem. Had to install a therom to my phone and create a backup. Reinstall base rom and restore nandroid in boot manager. This was suggested early and does work, But it is cumbersome to day the least. Thank you all for the assistance.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

"zibrah3ed said:


> Not a problem. Had to install a therom to my phone and create a backup. Reinstall base rom and restore nandroid in boot manager. This was suggested early and does work, But it is cumbersome to day the least. Thank you all for the assistance.


Glad it worked. Have fun. I am


----------



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

Whenever I try to install MIUI as one of my sd roms (both the 1.9.23 and .30 versions) i can not get past the "Touch android to continue" screen. Anyone seen this problem? or now what i can do to fix it?


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw this with the version beantown put for 10/7. The only way I got it to work was load the last one of September with full wipes..then right away load his 10/7 on top with out wiping anything. Then do the first boot. If u can try first to do the four corner touch of that screen to skip activation, but I assume u tried that.


----------



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

"skiwong20 said:


> I saw this with the version beantown put for 10/7. The only way I got it to work was load the last one of September with full wipes..then right away load his 10/7 on top with out wiping anything. Then do the first boot. If u can try first to do the four corner touch of that screen to skip activation, but I assume u tried that.


Four corner touch?

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried this on d2g?


----------

